# Decoding my lab tests, T4+T3 meds



## magvig (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi everybody.

I have Hashimotos and have been on Syntroid for six years. Cytomel was added about a year ago and felt better first few months, then pretty much back to the same. I would like to try Armour but my doctor is resistant.

My TSH swings a lot back and forth, and always seems either high or low, and won't stabilize.

My latest labs are TSH 0.02, FT3: 5.3, FT4: 8.5.

Three months before they were TSH: 6.7 FT4: 4.0

I would be grateful for any opinions on what this tells me and what my options might be.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post the ranges.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board! How much Synthroid are you on and how much Cytomel? I am wondering what the range is for the FREE T3 as this is the test that truly counts when taking exogenous T3.

Info above on that.

The one thing I know is that if your doctor is not properly titrating your Cytomel, it is most unlikely that he/she will titrate your Amour properly.

What are your current symptoms?

And have you had an ultra-sound at any point in time?


----------



## magvig (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for the replies.

Ranges:

TSH: 0.4 - 4.0

FT4: 10.3 - 24.5
FT3: 2.8 - 6.5

You see my FT3 is in the middle of the range. Interesting that you say this is the one to watch, my doctor told me FT3 was pretty meaningless and we should just watch the TSH.

My most annoying symptom is brain fog, it's terrible. I feel like I've lost a lot of IQ points and have trouble concentrating and thinking creatively, which is a lot of trouble for me at work. Also lack of energy and extreme fatigue in the afternoon and evening. It did improve somewhat when I started Cytomel.

I had an ultrasound when I was diagnosed six years ago, was told there were some nodules but nothing to worry about.

Thank you.


----------



## magvig (Jul 18, 2014)

Based on this, my doctor reduced my synthroid by 1/6th but kept cytomel same amount. Is that logical based on the blood test?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You may benefit from seeing a doctor who understands the importance of the FREE T3 and also, it is my humble opinion that you are way over due for another ultra-sound.

I am curious to know what the dosages are; I can't seem to find them in any of the posts.


----------

